# Morons



## ukrickk (Apr 29, 2012)

So, I need a new clutch on my mk2. I've called a couple of places for a quote but the last takes the biscuit. I don't think I'm allowed to quote their name but they may be married to a mrs clutch.

Me: "Hi, I need a quote on a clutch for a mk2 tt"

MC: "Of course, what's the reg number?"

Me: "It's T70 RJK"

MC: "No, that's not it"

Me: "Have you spelt it correctly? It's tango, seven, zero, Romeo, Juliet, kilo. Maybe you put an "o" instead of a zero?"

MC: "No it's not coming up on the system, suggest you check your registration"

Me: "That IS my registration. I know, because that's my registration, I'm looking at my car now; it's my registration"

MC: "No. Can you call back in the morning when you've checked it?"

Me: "yeah sure, I'll definitely call back"


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

:lol: :lol: so i assume you wont be ringing them? or.....ring and book it in then just don;t turn up lol


----------



## ukrickk (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm really not sure what I'm going to do yet gazza...I welcome any other suggestions!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Get a private reg fitted and call back hahahahahaha


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Its surprising how many of these web sites don't recognise some Reg No. 
I think Mr Clutch has done you a favour, as you may have been tempted if the price was right. [smiley=bigcry.gif] :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a similar thing happen with insurance, input my reg and it flagged up as a Black Audi A6, WTF I thought, went and checked the plate on the car and tried again only to get the same result. Checked the tax disk and, whoa it is different! Input the reg off the tax disk and the web site responds with Blue Audi TT. It turned out that I had been driving around for 6 months with the wrong number plates fitted, and yes I had travelled down to Stratford and different places through numerous traffic cameras without being pulled up by the police.


----------



## ukrickk (Apr 29, 2012)

well, I think the issue may be that I have private plates and for some reason they're causing a problem. Either way, he should have just offered to look up the vehicle manually - I mean, the whole reg thing is just a short cut


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

How long have you had the private plate on the TT?


----------



## ukrickk (Apr 29, 2012)

2 weeks...

I may see where this may be going...


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Do you really think the system can work after two weeks?


----------



## ukrickk (Apr 29, 2012)

Expecting too much? I've just found out it's still reflecting the old, old, private plate that was changed in January to a standard one (when I bought it). So 2.5 months and no update on the "system" [UNAMUSED FACE]

2007 2.0 TFSI


----------



## ukrickk (Apr 29, 2012)

And it's no so much the fact it didn't show on the system, so much as his insistence that I didn't know my own number plate and it's take me all night to work out what it was...

2007 2.0 TFSI


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I had a similar ting recently, was asked to give my NI number I said "NX...." he read it back and asked to check my details, they were incorrect I suggested he'd teaken the number down incorrectly and repeated it,

he said "thats not what you said the first time"
"it was I spelt it out phonetically"
"No you didn't"
"I did, what number do you have"
"JX..."
"thats not my number, I said NX"
"no you didn't, I even read it back"
"Indeed you did, you read it back as november, I heard it as november it did not sound like Juliette or Jay or whatever you said. But it is worth considering that J is next to N on a keyboard you stupid arrogant fat fingered fuckwit"

click brrrrrrr......

I guess thats civil servants for you, whom taxes pay their wages, something they've forgotten.


----------



## ukrickk (Apr 29, 2012)

Ha ha ha exactly - I still like it when you occasionally get someone that doesn't have a clue what you're on about when you start spelling something phonetically.

"Foxtrot"
"What?!"
"Foxtrot, for f"
"What? You're saying the letter is s?"
"No, f"
"S" 
Etc etc

2007 2.0 TFSI


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry, sorry I thought this was a thread about the Labour party.

Just forget I said anything......


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> But it is worth considering that J is next to N on a keyboard you stupid arrogant fat fingered fuckwit"


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

